# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Do vije nje dite...

## DI_ANA

Do vije nje dite....Nje dite ku njerezit do me thone:"_Ky eshte femija juaj dhe do jetoje si i tille.Do rritet prane jush edhe pse ju vete nuk keni mbaruar se rrituri.Po eshte djali juaj.Amen!"... Do kete dite kur gjithÃ§ka do me duket plot jete dhe jo e zbrazet si me pare.Do vijne dite kur  ai do jete semure dhe une bashke me te,dite kur ai do qeshe dhe ku do i ngjaj lumturise vete.Dite ku ai do kollitet dhe ku do me duket se po mbytem vete,dite ku ai mund te kete temperature dhe jam une ajo qe mbushem me djerse.

----------


## DI_ANA

....Dite ku ai si cdo femije mund te mbushet me pucrra dhe te jem une ajo qe kruhet deri ne gjak.Do vije nje dite ku vete zogjte do ta pershendesin dhe ai duke ditur te gjitha gjuhet e botes do tu pergjigjet.Floket e tij do jene te mbushur plot me rere,ashtu sic jane duart dhe rrobat e mia.Ai do rreshqasi duke luajtur dhe nuk ka per te patur frike kurre sepse do jem mbrapa tij.Do jem gjithmone mbrapa tij...Do kete momente kur ai do qaje i pa ngushelluar as nga une :arushi: ne qe do jem nena dhe babai i tij.Dhe aty do filloj dhe une duke qare pasi do me duket qe jemi vetem ne kete bote dhe si fatkeqe.Dhe kam per te mallkuar "te munguarin" qe na la kaq te vetmuar...Do kete momente ku im bir do me buzeqeshe sikur te isha bota vete,i lumtur dhe plot hare.Dhe atehere do me duket vetja aq e fuqishme sa do qesh me te,bashke me te,sepse do jemi vetem ne kete bote dhe shume te lumtur.Dhe aty do me vije keq per "te munguarin",sepse u zhduk pa ditur se cfare humbte dhe pa e njohur ate qe humbi...Do kete momente ku vetmija e zeze do me pushtoje dhe pse nje dore e vogel do me perkedhele.Do kem etje per perkedhelje dhe ngrohtesi,uri per pasion dhe cmenduri.Deshire per nje mashkull qe do me deshiroje,nje mashkull qe do me doje..

----------


## DI_ANA

....Dhe do vijne ditet kur im bir do terhiqet duke u munduar te ece,dite kur do mesoje si te rrije ulur,ditet kur te filloje te ece,te flase,te thote fjalen e pare.Dhe pastaj ditet ku do shkoje ne shkolle,prerja e flokeve,ikja ne pishina,bicikleta e pare.Gjithe jeta e tij e drejte dhe e bukur e mbushur plot me drite dhe dashuri.Nje jete femije...Dhe mbase nje dite,"i zhdukuri" do kthehet,pa dashurine tone dhe aspak i falur...por as dhe i harruar...Ndoshta?.....Dhe ja ketu fillon historia... PS;Vazhdon.

----------


## antina

.........dhe çdo ditë t'i do të ndjehesh më e vlersuar,më e frymëzuar, më e shpresuar....
.........dhe çdo ditë t'i do të din pse jeton, sa e lumtur do të jesh, sa dashuri do të falish, dhe sa dashuri  në pafundësi do të ndjesh nga një krijesë engjëllore........sa e lumtur do të jesh.......

----------


## DI_ANA

Femra ka luftuar gjithmone per te fituar dashurine e mashkullit dhe po gjithmone e ka pesuar prej tij.Sa e dhimbshe eshte kjo pjese e realitetit,sa e veshtire per t,u pranuar,por dhe sa e shpeshte ne shume zemra. Me kujtohet kur kam lexuar se si Zoti krijoi femren.Ai nuk hoqi nje kocke nga koka qe gruaja ta qeveriste dhe ta komandonte burrin dhe as nuk hoqi nje pjese nga kemba qe ai ta shkelte dhe ta perbuzte,por nga kraharori qe ai ta mbante ngrohte dhe ta mbronte sa here kishte nevoje.Gruaja me shume se cdo gje tjeter ka nevoje per dashuri.Eshte krijesa qe lind dashurine dhe si e tille gjithmone e kerkon kete ushqim te bekuar per te siguruar mbijetesen e saj.Mund te jetoje dhe pa dashuri,por atehere nuk do te quhej me femer,por do te ngurtesohej dhe do te kthehej ne nje dru qe as nuk flet e as nuk do,vetem jeton.Por a ia vlen qe vetem per te jetuar duhet te kalohen ditet pa dashuri?!.Me mire te mos jetohet fare dhe ata qe duan te krijojne nje mbreteri ne toke,nje mbreteri qe do te kete si ligj themelor dashurine e perjetshme,ate qe do te lere gruan grua dhe burrin mbrojtes dhe dashurues te kesaj ndjenje te madherishme.Por ky ligj iu duket pak i rendesishem tokesoreve. Ky ligj eshte per te dobetit sipas tyre.Ku i dihet pastaj se kush do te mbetet i dobet dhe kush do te behet i forte,por gruaja,kjo qenie e brishte mund te kthehet ne bishe nga keto mutacione qe iu bejne ligjeve te Zotit burrat....Do vije nje dite ku do te them si jepet dashuria biri im. Do vije nje dite...

----------


## DI_ANA

Biri im!_do te them nje dite.Dashuria si te gjitha gjerat ka lekundjet e veta..Ajo sa eshte e forte eshte dhe e brishte. Eshte bashkim i dy njerezve qe vijne nga mentalitete te ndryshme,me mendime te ndryshme,perceptim te ndryshem te jetes,por qe duhen. Duhet te bashkohen ne nje gje te vetme dhe te jene pergjithmone bashke,ashtu si dua une dhe si duan te gjithe ata qe duhen. Dhe eshte pikerisht kjo qe duhet t,i shtyje te lene merite dhe gjerat qe i ndajne. Duhet te bashkohen ne nje gje te vetme,Dashuria e vertete eshte njelloj lidhje qe te mbyt dhe nuk te le te shikosh pertej saj,qe i ben te gjithe njerezit te duken me te shemtuar se ai/ajo qe do ti,te ofron gjithe boten brenda saj. Por ka njerez biri im,per te cilet dashuria e tjetrit nuk mjafton,bile as bota. Duan te shohin nese ka me shume. Per kete gabojne duke hedhur syte tek te tjeret,por nuk e kuptojne se me kete gje i kane shkaktuar dem vetes dhe atij qe duan....

----------


## DI_ANA

Sot po te flas biri im ndonese nuk me degjon akoma.Diten qe do shohesh jeten ne driten e diellit dhe i cliruar nga trupi im,do te flas akoma me shume....Sot vogelush kam frike ndaj vetmise.Jeta e lidhur pas nje tjetri eshte gjithmone si nje tren qe sipas letrave eshte ne emrin tend,por qe timonieri eshte dikush tjeter qe te end atje ku do ai. Ne baze te dashurise dhe respektit te tij ndodhin te gjitha te tjerat. Gjithsesi ne bote nuk ndodhin gjera qe dashuria mund t'i perballoje te gjitha. Madje ka raste qe ajo nuk perballon dot as intensitetin e saj,sepse eshte e madhe,e pakufishme,e paperballueshme. Si nje dragua i madh qe ka nevoje per shume gjak dhe dhimbje qe te siguroje mbijetesen e vet... Kam frike vogelush,kam shume frike,saqe nganjehere nuk me ze gjumi naten,por ajo qe me tremb me shume eshte se une nuk kam asgje ne dore per te parandaluar qe te ndodhe ndonje gje e keqe. Po ndodhi,jam une ajo qe do vuaj me shume se e di qe mua do me gjeje te papergatitur.Eshte e pamundur te jetoj pa te. Shpesh mendoj me vete,pse duhet te jete gjithmone nje burre ai qe plagos femren ne menyre te parikthyeshme,pse duhet te ishte aq me teper ai per te cilin ajo vetflijon pjeset qe per te dikur ishin me te rendesishmet? Dhe pergjigjia me tremb me shume. Se keshtu ndodh tek te gjithe  Burrat miklohen nga dashuria e tepruar dhe nga ambjenti ku jetojne duke menduar se te gjithe kete dashuri ata e meritojne pa bere asnje gje vetem per faktin qe jane burra,e meritojne per faktin se jane ata pa te cilet femra nuk ben dot asnje hap  ne jete.....

----------


## DI_ANA

.....Kalimi nga matriakati tek patriakati eshte i dhimbshem,nje lufte te cilen bota eshte munduar ta fshehe per te ruajtur ekuilibrin njerezor,por qe transmetohet gjenetikisht nga brezi ne brez,nga kultura ne kulture,nga faqja ne faqe. Ai transmetohet qe tek femija ne bark te nenes nga menyra se si ai mune te perceptoje dashurine e prinderve te tij,nga menyra se si babai sillet me nenen,si jeta kthehet ne ferr per disa gra te cilat pasi kane humbur dashurine e burrave kane mbetur me vetem se kurre,me te heshtura se kurre duke pasur si perfundim jetesor detyren e dashur te rritjes se femijeve...Dhe nuk dua te jesh nje nga keto burra biri im.

----------


## mia@

Urime Ana.Si nene e re qe jam me preke me keto shkrime.

----------


## DI_ANA

....Me jane keputur duart biri im.E dua aq shume ,megjithese e di se fjalet e tij nuk mund te jene te verteta. Por ndonjehere njeriu do t'i besoje dickaje,do t'i besoje dikujt qe te ndihet i mbrojtur. Dhe nuk dua ta hedh poshte sot kete shanc qe me ka falur jeta. Nuk dua te hedh poshte ate qe te krijoj,sepse e di qe bashke me te do hedh poshte shume gjera te vyera.duke perfshire dhe qetesine time e cila me eshte kaq e nevojshme tani,si per ty ashtu dhe per mua vogelush.  Por mendja nuk me rri dot pa shkuar tek e nesermja,qe te gjithe njerezit e enderrojne me te mire se te sotmen,por eshte me e sterosur,me e nxire dhe me e dhimbshme. Jeta gjithsesi eshte nje autostrade ku ne jemi makinat qe ecin me shpejtesi dhe duhet te bejme kujdes qe mos gjendemi te gremisur ne ndonje rreze te saj...

----------


## DI_ANA

....Nuk arrij te kuptoj pse te gjithe mundohen te me tregojne se cfare eshte me e mire dhe me e keqe ne kete bote.Nuk jam aq e vogel sa per te mos kuptuar. Ajo qe nuk kuptoj dhe nuk dua te besoj  eshte qe pse jam ngatarruar ne nje labirint mes dy kundershtareve qe me kthyen jeten ne ferr.  Ndoshta ne jete kam vrapuar shume Kam vrapuar per te lindur,per t'u rritur. Kam vrapuar per te qene studente,per t,u bere dikushi ne jete. Kam vrapuar per te dashuruar dike qe mund ta kisha ne cdo moment me vete. Kam vrapuar per te punuar,per te mbajtur shtepine,per te qene dikushi dhe gjithcka ne cdo kohe. Tani e ndjej se jam lodhur nga ky vrapim i gjate,nga kjo maratone pafund. Jam lodhur se qeni gjithmone,gjithkund. Dua vetem te mbyll syte dhe te fle per nje kohe te gjate,pastaj te ngrihem dhe te gjej ne kete bote ty vogelushi im,biri im...

----------


## DI_ANA

Ai do jetoje pa mua dhe pa ty biri im! Kjo ishte zgjedhja e tij. Te filloje nje jete tjeter ku ne te cilen ne te dy nuk do mund te ekzistojme kurre.Me vjen keq per ty vogelushi im.. Per veten. Nje dite ai do te martohet dhe nje grua tjeter do jete ne krahet e tij dhe nje dite nje femije te cilin do ta doje dhe do ta perkedhele. Sa do te doja ta bente dhe me ty qofte dhe nje here te vetme. Sa shume ke per ta ndjere mungesen e atij perqafimi biri im. Sa shume. E tmerrshme.Nuk e di si rashe ne nje gracke kaq ordinere sic ishte dashuria pa shprese,por di qe do ta dua gjithmone ashtu sic do te dua ty.Mbase ne jeten e nje njeriu vjen nje moment kur i duhet dhene fund perpjekjeve per te qene e lidhur pas nje tjetri me kaq shpirt dhe pse zemra nuk mund ta miratoje kurre kete vendim dhe pse mendja do te rrije gjithmone e stakuar ne nje pike kur ke qene e dashuruar... Sa vuaj biri im,sa vuaj.

----------


## DI_ANA

Ah vogelush... Nuk desha qe nje dite te vuash me shume se c,duhet ndonese jam e bindur qe vuajtja nuk duhet te ekzistoje kurre. Ndihem fajtore qe nuk munda te te mbroj ty femijen tim nga kjo gjeme. Ah ta dish sa vetem ndihem, sa e lene pas dore. Sot kam nevoje per ndihme me teper se kurre. Lotet me lagin syte vrullshem dhe me verbojne shikimin.. Si mund te mos jetoj me ate qe dua,me ate qe krijova frutin me te embel,ty biri im. O Zot! Pse duhet te jete kaq e tmerrshme nje ndarje e tille?! Pse duhet te me kushtoje kaq shtrenjte ne shpirtin tim? Edhe pse deri tani kam arritur te dukem e forte ne syte e te tjereve,kete rradhe qe humba gjene me te shtrenje te zemres sime nuk mundem. Ai ishte shume per mua.Me shume se nje i dashur,me shume se shok,me shume se gjithcka. Ishte simboli i jetes,i dashurise,simboli i lumturise se perjetshme.. I asaj lumturie me te cilen te krijuam ty si trashegimtar,por qe eshte shkruar qe te mbetesh vetem,ashtu si pakuptuar nga disa kapricio te tij. Tani qe ishim te rritur me prepotencen se dinim gjithcka,thyem si pa dashur kristalitetin e gjese me te vyer qe takuam: dashurise.,Lotet rreshqasin pambarim. Jeta eshte e gjate per tu kaluar vetem dhe shume e shkurter kur ndahesh nga ai qe do.,

----------


## DI_ANA

Nje dite do me pyesesh per ate qe kurre nuk do kesh rastin ta therrasesh babi,vogelushi im. Dhe ate dite do te te flas si shok.Do te them se si ai vendosi qe mos jetonte me me ne dhe qe ardhja jote ne kete bote i ngjalli frike dhe pasiguri. Bota e te rriturve eshte shume e ngaterruar dhe ti nuk do mund ta kuptosh dot,por ai nuk me donte me dhe kur dy njerez nuk duhen me,vendosin te ndahen. Por ti do jesh gjithmone engjelli im,ylli im,shpirti im dhe kete as ndarja me te dhe as bota mbare nuk mund ta ndryshojne.Une te dua shume vogelush dhe mezi pres diten kur do shohesh diellin dhe syte e mi plot dashuri..dhe deri ate dite qendro i sigurt brenda qenies time.Enderro vogelush..

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*Do vije nje dite kur vec hije do kete perreth....hije te kesaj vuajtje te pafund....hije qe ndoshta sdo mund te prekin pafajsine por do lene thjesht nje shije te hidhur kujtimi.....kush eshte ai qe s'vuan ne kete bote....kush eshte ai qe se ka veshur kurre hidherimin????.....egzistojne shume te tille ne kete bote dhe fatkeqsisht kane per te mbetur rober te asaj vuajtje te pajetuar ....Ti mos ki frike o njeri se ne kete bote s'ka vetem padrejtsi....diku....ndoshta dhe larg ka ende dicka te pa provuar qe do te sjelle serish shijen e vertete te jetes....qe do te beje qe hija larg te shkoje aty ku me te mos lendoje....kur boten gri e mendon mantelin gri do ta kesh prane gjithmone....pse mos provosh ta ngjyrosesh boten....e ndoshta papritur do vezhgosh sesi ylberi do arrije ta c'ngjyrose gri-ne dhe kshu ti mund te vesh buzen ne gaz se do kuptosh qe endrra do vije nje dite ne realitetin e diteve qe do ti kesh te mbushura plot....*

----------


## ARKIA

.... dhe erdhi kjo dite kur ne camaroket e dikurshem jemi rritur e nen "komanden' tone kufizojme camaraklliqet qe dikur benim vete, tashme  tek te "pjellet" tane e kthehemi prapa ne kohe tek psheretimat e me te rriturve "degjome mua se jam me i madh, dicka di me teper". Kush mendonte se ajo "me teper" nuk mesohej as ne shkolle, thjesht donte kohe, shume kohe pse jo pak kohe, kaq shpejt sa iken vitet... .!
Gjithmone ka vend ne kete bote per nje "do te vije nje kohe" thjesht brezat jane deshmitare dhe me teper ata qe rrefejne kane dhe dokumenta, si te thuash... .
Ate per te cilen nuk ishim te pergatitur shpirterisht(te pakten) eshte syrgjyni , arratia, ndarja nga toka qe zbathur e rrahem dhe derdhem therimet e copes se bukes me ..... ndoshta pa "me'' shume here dhe te velur ndoshta nje X5 na ngushellon tragjikisht larguar nga shija, kuptimi dhe jo per si jetonim, por per cfare na takon te bejme per te mbledhur therrimet e thara te dikurshme per te krijuar mozaikun, pazzles qe ngelen pa u perdorur si nga frika se mos riperseritet ajo kohe e ndyre ne te vertete e bukur sidoqofte sepse ishte koha kur femijeria jone lulezonte paditur pse , (pse jo dhe si) ngelet nje fragment qe nuk ka asnje program ta editoje sakte pervecse pena dhe fjala e nje artisti deshmitar i asaj kohe ndaj dua te behem artist kur te rritem....... valle?


-E c'te them tjeter mor bir.... kohe te tjera ishin .... .
-Mire mor dad po pse duhet te pish per keto qe te qetesohesh..... .
Yep.... !
Gezuar!

----------


## DI_ANA

......Do vije nje dite ku jeta do te te prezantoje me miqte dhe armiqte e saj..Nje dite kur do te kuptosh qe ardhja jone ne kete bote nuk na eshte dhene kot!
Nje mision per secilin nga ne per te bere dicka te bukur dhe te mire....per te lene gjurme per te cilat ata qe do leme pas vetes te jene krenare..
Do vije nje dite biri im kur bashkimi i syve te tu me te mite do jene nje rreze e vetme dhe e pathyeshme dashurie. Nje rreze e cila nuk mund te venitet kurre,qe nuk mund ta shuaje dot as bresheri, as shiu dhe as vuajtja vete..
Nje dite kur une dhe ti do te jemi nje....megjithese ne trupa te ndryshem.
Eshte shume me vlere lidhja e gjakut...eshte dicka e padiskutueshme qe nuk ka vdekje kurre.
Do vije ajo dite kur do te te flas per bukurite dhe mrekullite e kesaj bote...Nje dite ku do te mundohem me te gjitha forcat e mia qe te te ruaj nga e keqja...
Nuk do deshiroja ta njihje kurre....do doja te njihje vetem lumturine...Do doja te njihje dhe te pranoje qe ne kete bote dashuria eshte gjeja me me vlere qe ekziston...Dhe do te kerkoja qe ta respektoje dhe te besoje ne te...Gjithmone!!!

----------


## DI_ANA

..........Do vije nje dite ku do te them qe as ti dhe as une nuk jemi shkaterrimtaret e jetes se tij ..Edhe pse sot na bejne  te tille.
Do vije nje dite ku prania jote do me japi ate force per te cilen kam aq shume nevoje sot!

----------


## Diesel Industry

Di_Ana me fal nqs jam ndoshta jashte teme, por shkrimi yt me beri te mendoj per raportin dhe ndjenjat prind-femije. 
Dhe dashur pa dashur me erdhi nder mend ky episod:

I ati i te madhit Fabrizio de Andre, ishte nje avokat i njohur ne qytetin e tij. 
Dikur- thoshte ai- kur dilte tim bir ne rruge,njerzit thonin : *Shikoni, eshte i biri i De Andre*.
Ndersa tani kur dal une ne rruge dhe njerzit thone: *Shikoni, eshte i ati i De Andre*.

Ehhh..  A mund te kete krenari me te madhe per nje prind?

----------


## DI_ANA

> Ehhh..  A mund te kete krenari me te madhe per nje prind?


Jo nuk besoj te kete.Shume bukur je shprehur.

----------

